# helpp!!!!! schwinn



## boosted (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a old schwinn it has the serial number on the front and its a road bike but I want to restore it but before I do I want to know if it is more valuable restored or not restored? It has rust on the chrome and the paint I bad. I found some here to identify what it might be by looking at the colors n finding ones like mine.http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1974.html


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Mar 6, 2015)

Pictures of your actual bike would help people here more make a more educated statement, as Schwinn over the years made many different styles of bikes.

Jim.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Unless it is a Paramount or has great sentimental value any money spent to do a true restoration will be wasted. Clean, service, ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 6, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Unless it is a Paramount or has great sentimental value any money spent to do a true restoration will be wasted. Clean, service, ride! V/r Shawn



X2. 
Paramount=definitely
Sports tourer=maybe
Super Sport= maybe
Continental=probably not
Varsity=I wouldn't.
As said,pics would be a big help.


----------



## boosted (Mar 6, 2015)

Tapatalk wont let me post pics. It looks like a blue continental with fenders its a road bike. I'm assuming it wont matter if I paint it


----------



## boosted (Mar 6, 2015)

Serial number is gk512598


----------



## vincev (Mar 6, 2015)

If its a Continental I would not put much money into it.


----------



## boosted (Mar 6, 2015)

I just like restoring things


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2015)

boosted said:


> I just like restoring things




Restore or refurbish? To restore means to bring back as new--like the day it left the factory with correct paint, decals, and correct finish on plated parts e.g. chrome, cad, etc... . Not seeing the bike its hard to say what it would cost but chrome alone would probably be double what the bike is worth fully restored. I don't see this as economically feasible. To refurbish on the other hand is to make usable again. This is the route I would go for a bike such as this. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## rhenning (Mar 6, 2015)

GK means the frame was stamped in July 1974 but without  pictures it could be anything but a Paramount. Paramounts had their own number system.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2015)

I say do what you want with the bike. Just don't do a real "restoration". Refurb away and have fun building it into something you like but don't expect to get your investment back if you sell it.

This old thing cost me $150 plus a set of tires, tubes. rim strips, one brake cable, four brake pads and many fun filled hours tearing it down. cleaning it up and putting it together. A late original 1961 Conti Tourist that was purchased from the original owners Grandson.


----------



## boosted (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes I want to refurbish it. Right now the handlebar wont come off but I got the hex bolt off but it wont pull off. What can I do to get the handlebar off. N also how do I get the crank off


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 6, 2015)

This guy is pulling our collective chain.


----------



## boosted (Mar 7, 2015)

No I am not but I found out I have to use some lubricant I got to help it off


----------

